# ... Algerian is a different breed?



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

So, I've been emailing breeders from Ontario trying to find where Pepper came from. I've been including his colour (Algerian chocolate) in my description, even though I know they probably wouldn't have known his exact colour, but it would at least let them know he wasn't an albino or white, etc. And then I got this reply that puzzled the heck out of me...

Hello,
Im an african pygmy hedgehog breeder. Algerian is a different breed. They are a little rarer in this area so if you look up algerian breeders your search will prob be easier.

Um, can anyone explain what she means? I'm a little lost.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It means she is an idiot and doesn't know what she's saying. :lol: 

African "Pygmy" hedgehogs are the regular pet hedgehogs we have here, which are a both white bellied and algerian species. An "algerian" hedgehog is an African "pygmy" hedgehog, just specifying whether it has algerian characteristics or not. White bellied hedgehogs are African "pygmy" hedgies too, again just specifying characteristics. 

Considering all the hedgies as pets are a muddle of the two breeds it's easiest just to call them as a whole, pet african hedgehogs, because they have both algerian and white bellied blood.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> It means she is an idiot


You beat me to it :lol:


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> It means she is an idiot and doesn't know what she's saying. :lol:
> 
> African "Pygmy" hedgehogs are the regular pet hedgehogs we have here, which are a both white bellied and algerian species. An "algerian" hedgehog is an African "pygmy" hedgehog, just specifying whether it has algerian characteristics or not. White bellied hedgehogs are African "pygmy" hedgies too, again just specifying characteristics.
> 
> Considering all the hedgies as pets are a muddle of the two breeds it's easiest just to call them as a whole, pet african hedgehogs, because they have both algerian and white bellied blood.


 :lol: I figured as much, but I was REALLY hoping a breeder knew more than me! Oh well. I guess Pepper isn't one of hers anyway, thank goodness.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm curious. Which one of the clueless backyard breeders told you that. Pm me who it is. I have a couple in mind.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey, PM me also the name of the breeder, please.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I'm curious. Which one of the clueless backyard breeders told you that. Pm me who it is. I have a couple in mind.


uh-oh. that breeder is in trouble. :lol:


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Aha. I won't post it here, but I'll pm you guys. I did send her an email correcting her, though I doubt she'll care.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It wasn't one of the two I thought it would be. The one it is, is a fairly new breeder and I have always had the impression she is very young.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I had to look up the differences between color specifications; algerian and WB hedgehogs. Don't judge me! :lol:


----------

